# John Deere 110 or 112 or 212



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hello everyone it's just great to look at all the post.oops oh bye the way i just got a john deers for $25 buck just need to know if it the good and bads of this tractor i think it's a 112 or a 212 has a k241 kohler motor 48'' deck but deck is junk i only wanted it for the motor and have a few manuals just thought i would ask


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

There is a world of difference between the 112 and the 212. What is missing to the point that you don't know what model you have?


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

it 's a 112 jd sorry didn't look at what i wrote sorry james


----------

